# NEED HELP? - QUICK REFERENCE ARTICLES HERE.



## Jeannie B

*Some of our most useful reference articles from LB's facts and info. pages.*​
​
*Preparing yourself for the birth of your foal -Dystocias *​
​
*Neonatal Maladjustment Syndrome or 'dummy foal' - The Madigan Foal Squeeze *​
​
*Red Bag *​
​
*Upside down foals *​
​
*Dwarfism *​
​
*Foaling kit*​
​
*Miniature Horse Fetal Development*​
​
*BIG Thank you to Maryanne Cerullo of Miniature Ventures* for the use of her articles --> here
Basic Foaling  The RH Factor Foal  Red Bag Birth  The Septic Foal -plus more​
There are also many important reference articles about foaling here: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?/forum/8-the-best-of-miniature-horse-forum/​
​
And More Here on LB's info pages​


----------

